# Selling a Campervan



## hansalison (Sep 29, 2011)

We are selling our fantastic campervan as we are leaving Japan next year. It is a 2005 Mazda Bonga from A to Z and has an 'Anthony' type camper conversion. It is in good condition and has never been in an accident or had any mechanical problems. Bought for 3,000,000 yen but will sell for 2,000,000 ONO. Only has 40, 000 kms on clock and has been driven with love as we intended to keep this gem forever. If you are interested I can provide all details. This is a private sale and so is MUCH cheaper than what you would pay at a dealership.
Includes FF heater
Fiama Awning
in/out rear fan
fridge
sink
navigator
dvd/cd player


----------

